# Wharfedale Modus one-six crossover pics



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

Out of curiosity, I took the binding post plate off one of my one-six's and thought I'd post some pictures of the crossover network just to see if there is anything interesting about them. It was bigger and heavier than I was expecting.
































What do you think? 
Are they decent quality or are they cheap and nasty components?

I should have taken some snaps inside the cabinets, maybe tomorrow

cheers


----------

